# Which (good) 3x3 cubes can be retro-fitted with maglev?



## 7ombie (Nov 13, 2021)

In principle, you can replace the springs in any cube with pairs of opposing ring magnets. However, in practice, many cubes use incremental tensioning systems, and I'm worried that some of those tensioning systems would stop working correctly, if their springs were




replaced with magnets.

For example, I was looking into the GAN 356 RS (thinking about implementing my own magnetization from scratch), but it's not clear that there would be enough space for maglev within the GES v3 mechanism (right).

Does anyone know of _any_ quality 3x3s that definitely support maglev mods? Any details on stuff like the size and strength of the magnets required would obviously be helpful too. Thanks.


----------

